# Training A Puppy?



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

So, it's not official, but I may be getting a puppy. If I can stay on the Honor Roll all through my Freshman Year, the pup's mine! I would probably get a boy, just because I have a tendency to say "cCome here, boy!" LOL. 

My biggest question is, how do you train them? My neighbor trained by clipping the leash on, and jerking in whatever direction that she wanted the dog to lay/sit/heel in. I don't want a violent approach, but I want the pup to respect me & listen well. I will probably crate train him/her, unless you guys have a better idea.

Also, what names do you like for dogs? What is your dog named?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Find yourself a good trainer/club so both _you_ and your puppy can learn. 

Otherwise, there are so many helpful videos on Youtube. I personally like Kikopup, Dfenzi, and Donna Hill. 

What I've learned with training our youngest almost entirely by myself, is to go slowly and break commands down into small steps so that the dog really has a thorough grasp of what the command means. For example, I have been working on teaching our girl to heel, and there are more steps than just forcing the dog into position.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Depends so much on the dog. Depending on the breed, some techniques probably won't work. Some will need a heavier hand,some will only follow their nose (i.e. can be trained well by using food), others just like to please you and can be trained on praise.

I've seen people do really amazing things with clickers; heard nothing but good things about that, really. Positive reinforcement in general seems to be more effective than negative (although to varying degrees, both are more than likely needed).


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

We just got a puppy in May and yeah, I definitely recommend finding a good trainer and enrolling him in puppy classes. Even if not so much for the obedience in the beginning, the exposure to other dogs and humans is so important for your puppy to grow into a confident and friendly dog. And also doing your own research and learning what works for you and what your pup best responses to because there's not a "one size fits all" method.


----------



## NightStars (Apr 2, 2013)

I agree with LittleBettaFish in that breaking the commands into small steps is the way to go. I've also done that when training dogs. When looking for a name, I usually look online for names that I like and write them down. Then I go over them and narrow down my favorites until I find the name that I really like.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe. Since it will be an agility dog, I was thinking Turbo-tastic (Show Name) and Turbo for short, if it is a male. I'm not sure in female yet.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Socialization is always important! Get as much diversity as you can! All types of dogs, cats if you can, and all types of people. It's a bit difficult for us up here as we don't have much diversity but up north it's even worse. I knew of a dog who always barked at black people because they were a bit rare up in NH in the middle of the woods. So go to dog parks, go to PetCo's and PetSmart's to walk around or enroll in PetCo's puppy classes (they get play time in the beginning which is good to learn how to play, yes! There is a wrong way to play!) so they get exposure to people, distractions, and other dogs.

Try to go to as many places as you can that will allow you to. Some stores don't mind if the dog is behaved, others you'll want to watch out for. Always ask if you're unsure 

My best friend's dog happened to bark at someone he saw from behind who was leaning over a shopping cart. It's the simple things sometimes, he knew it was a person but he didn't understand why the person was in that position.

So yes, socialization is a big part as well as the training! ^_^


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I hope you get your pup. I just love my girl. The boy is like a cat so we just meet his needs like $40 a month meds and a food I have to special order 







This is my girl- she's my spirit animal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Yeah second the socializing- we just took ours on car rides wherever if we didn't need to get out. We live on a street with all kinds of races and ethnicity which helps. I have avoided the racist dog thing. I have read it's just harder for them to read facial expressions or darker skinned people so you have to build up good interactions so they don't automatically think the worst. Cool this is we are good friends win an African American family and they came over and we socialized the dog while helping her youngest get over his fear of dogs. Now he walks dogs for neighbors! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KodaPlusMore (Jul 14, 2016)

Because I live where there are no dog trainers, just my step-dad who trained our family dog who is very well-behaved, I had to learn a lot of stuff on my own. What I can say when training don't be nervous. When walking keep your hand at your side, don't let the puppy tug (well, maybe a little at first, then start to be like "no, thats wrong!" lol) and I read this thing in a book is to teach your dog to stay next to you when walking off-leash is to go into a wooded area, and just let the dog off-leash, or with a very long, cheap leash on. Let him/her play around and do whatever but once you're done, walk away. And if they don't start following, hide behind a tree or something (but dont lose sight of your dog!) and soon your dog will freak out a little, then when that starts to happen, come out or call their name and they'll come right up! I'd do this after basic teachings first, but I wanted to tell you because it is so fun going out and adventuring and not having to tug on a leash all of the time and you get to see you puppy rolling in all the grass!
But yes yes yes, socialize your puppy! Because we got my puppy from a rescue he was four months old maybe five and when we got him you could defiantly tell he wasn't socialized. he is still very afraid of very tall men and some things he does just aren't very dog-like and its very sad that these simple things could've been avoided. but, at least he got taken out from a bad place 
In the picture is Sargent, my puppy, happily sitting on our family dog, Artimus's face XD
Anyways, good luck with your future puppy! You'll have many great moments together and you won't be able to separate from them XD you'll be on vacation and tell everyone "I miss my dog!"


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh and if you need a cheap lead for training, get a horse lead from a Tractor Supply if you've got one around. Usually 30 foot lead so you can train him/her as well. My best friend recommends those instead of retractable leashes, she says those are evil.

Good tip: keep your dog on your least dominant side and train him/her to walk on that side always. We're right handed and so our dogs walk on the left, this keeps your dominant hand free for things like phone things and also as an anchor if your dog happens to want to run loose; your dominant hand being stronger will act as a better anchor to keep the dog close.

Some dogs pull frequently, this can be corrected with prong collars, halters (our favorite is the Gentle Leader), and Martingale collars. The only issue we've had with the halters is that sometimes the training doesn't fully extend to a regular collar so the dog is like, oh hey, the halter is off which means I can misbehave again! That's where it's good to start on something like a halter and then move to a Martingale as it acts more like a regular collar but still keeps the dog in line. Biggest thing, never yank on a dog wearing any of these collars, especially the halter as it can do serious damage to their spines. Let the dog pull and correct itself. And make sure that prong collars and Martingale collars are fitted properly. Most of the time the collar (depends on breed and temperament) should sit behind their ears high on their neck. If you see someone with the dog and wearing it as jewelry, run away >.< Collars that are not fitted properly by the trainer could indeed hurt your dog. Again, consult with your trainer as all dogs are different!

And of course, these are all just random tips, always consult a trainer for extra in depth information! Always ask questions if you need to!


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

I would strongly second the recommendation for plenty of socialization and to check out kikopup's videos. While it's really very important to get your puppy out there and exposed to lots of things in a positive manner, as early as possible, do talk to your vet about this and the timing of being around other dogs and puppies as it relates to vaccinations and the development of the immune system. I've been training my own dogs for a very long time and started out learning "old school" methods in puppy classes that relied mostly on tugging and correcting. I've always incorporated more rewarding than I was initially taught but the longer I've trained and the more dogs I've dealt with the more I've moved towards positive methods of training. Basically making your dog want to do what you ask, versus forcing them to do so. I've had well trained and behaved dogs with lots of methods, but I find that now that I train more positively, my dogs respond to cues much more quickly and joyfully. It's just more fun for us all. You don't need to give a hard tug to get the dog to go in the direction you want. You can initially lure them in the direction you want with an excited attitude, a treat or a toy. You'll soon find which item or items works best for your particular dog. A gentle tug and then a lure will soon have them responding to just light cues as to which way to go. Soon, they learn what that light tug or cue means and no lure is needed. Instead of forcing a pup to sit by pushing down on it's hind end, you'll find you can lure a dog to sit by holding raising a treat above it's head in the correct position and motion. 

Obviously, this doesn't mean you'll never have to correct a bad behavior, just that the focus is more on rewarding the good and not rewarding the bad. It's much more fun and I actually get quicker, better results then I did when I used more force based methods. Clicker training is great and clickers are cheap, but to be honest, I don't use them often. It's just a personal style thing. However, my training methods are very similar. Instead of clicking a clicker, I just say "YES" in a particular tone of voice the moment the dog does what I want and he knows that a treat is coming. You can use voice or a clicker as a "marker". Whatever works for you. "Good" means that's what I wanted and I'm pleased with you, you'll likely get a head pet, but a food treat isn't actually coming. As my dog gets more accomplished, he gets more "goods" and less "yes" responses so that I don't have to treat for every little thing. I still randomly treat with food though to continue to reinforce great behavior. The very last command that I phase out regular food treats for is when I call, "Here" in my instance, and he comes. Because to me, that is the single most vital command for a dog to always respond to instantly. It could save his life. It also means that we can go on walks in the woods and I can feel safe letting him off leash. Even after two years of training, I still use a food reward for "Here" with my boy almost every time when we are out in an interesting environment and he comes when called. 

There are lots of good youtube video channels out there, but I too love Kikopup. Here's her channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-qnqaajTk6bfs3UZuue6IQ If you start watching them now, you'll have a good idea how to start things as soon as you get your puppy. Good luck and have fun!!

Sorry if that was a little convoluted, but I hope it made some sense. Some of the terms I used may make more sense after watching some of the videos.


----------



## Rennie Sky (Feb 27, 2016)

*A playlist...*

A quick playlist to get you started using Kikopup's videos:

What is Clicker Training? : 




Getting Started with a Clicker - Charging it: 




Another Trainer's Getting Started/Charging Video: 




Training without a Clicker : 




Then here's a great Playlist to continue learning and training : https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF26FD559887E7EA4


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I also use 'Yes' as a marker word when training our youngest. I tried the clicker but I personally couldn't juggle the clicker, the dog, the lead, and the treats. 

None of our other dogs were ever trained to a marker word, and it's astonishing how quickly the youngest can pick up what I am trying to teach her compared to them. I wish I had learned this way of training much earlier. As soon as I say the word 'Yes', she knows that has she performed the correct behaviour, and a reward is forthcoming. I use 'Good' and 'Nice job' as an encouragement that she is heading down the right path, but that it's not 100% correct (such as her sitting crookedly after we finish heeling) and that it's not going to earn her a treat. 

I think the most important thing when using this sort of training method, is to phase out the food/lure correctly. Otherwise you end up with a dog that only performs when you've got food in your hand. I think this is a step many dog owners struggle with and then they end up feeling purely like a treat dispenser. 

For example, I've been teaching Clio to stand from a sit, and at first I was getting the behaviour I wanted by luring with food. However, as time went on and she was performing the behaviour more frequently, I would lure with an empty hand and reward from the treat pouch, before I stopped luring and started using a less exaggerated hand gesture. At this point she is starting to stand with a verbal only cue, but I still am rewarding her when she does, as it's only a newly learned behaviour. Eventually, I am hoping to incorporate this behaviour into a heel, but breaking it down into smaller steps means she has a thorough understanding of what 'stand' is before we add more criteria to the command. 

I find dog training to be fun and frustrating in equal measures. Some days it's one step forward, and some days it's ten steps back.


----------

